# Snaring Coyotes? Help!!



## ndhunter12 (Jul 3, 2013)

What do you guys use to anchor down your snares on frozen ground? And also when Im out muskrat trapping I find a lot of trails on the ice going into cattails, so how would you anchor snares out on the ice on there trails in cattails??


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

rerod work well. But you have to get them out before spring or you'll loose them.

I've also used a drill to drill a hole into the ice and placed a cable anchor into the ice, it'll freeze in and you can just attach your cable device to them over and over again with a quick link.

Bad thing about the reeds is that they don't have that great of entanglement. The snare will wrap around the reeds and will act similar to a spring and not have a solid pull. Kill poles are best to use in sloughs. They need to wrap around something solid to choke them out as quick as possible.

Another thing about reeds is that they'll get beaten down and you'll end up with a huge catch circle and you'll have to move your snare location to the next location. I've had it where i've had a nice trail going through the cattails. I started about 5 ft into the cattails with a snare. killed a coyote and left a huge catch circle so i moved past the catch circle to the next pinch point in the trail and set another snare. At the end of the season i had a 16' swath through the cattails about 60' long. it was pretty impressive.

Good luck.

xdeano


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Another option is a drag. I use worn out teeth from a ripper/chisel plow. You can weld chain to the center hole or fasten an eye bolt. Then just hook up your extension. Your site should be fairly clean and your yote will tangle sooner than you think. Use plenty of chain. Number 2 or 3. :thumb:


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

ninjaswede check your regs attaching snares to drags in ND is not legal.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

WHat he said is correct.

xdeano


----------

